# New Longines Twenty-Four Hours



## JohnT

Nice re-edition of Longines' classic twenty-four hour pilots watch of the 1950's. Movement is the Longines L704.2 which has a Valgranges A07-171 base.


----------



## Demokritos

Sweet, I really liked it. Its nice to see that many companies are trending towards 24h watches


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) Except of the crown. <|


----------



## Dennis Smith

Anyone know what the little button is just south of the onion crown?


----------



## Watchbreath

It might have a Hunter Back.


Dennis Smith said:


> Anyone know what the little button is just south of the onion crown?


----------



## asadtiger

it has a back cover that is opened with that crown and it has inscriptions inside...I have loved this new model from Longines by the way


----------



## Dennis Smith

I always liked 24 hour watches that have the hour track set for the hour hand and the minute track set perfectly for the minute hand. Nice design.
47.5mm though? Rediculous.


----------



## HilltopMichael

Dennis Smith said:


> I always liked 24 hour watches that have the hour track set for the hour hand and the minute track set perfectly for the minute hand. Nice design.
> 47.5mm though? Rediculous.


And for others, 47.5 mm is just about the perfect size ;-) There are a number of Longines watches that are on my short list, and they're all 47.5 mm. Lindbergh chronograph, Weems and now this 24 hour model...


----------



## H00kahSm0k3

HilltopMichael said:


> And for others, 47.5 mm is just about the perfect size ;-) There are a number of Longines watches that are on my short list, and they're all 47.5 mm. Lindbergh chronograph, Weems and now this 24 hour model...


+1 on the 47.5mm thought.

My Parnis Big Pilot is 47mm w/o the crown and it sits perfectly.

Not opposed to smaller sizes, but 47mm is definitely not over sized for alot of people.:-!


----------



## mihaixp

Oh my god, this one really is a jewel. A little big for my skinny wrists but hey, it's a masterpiece from all other points of view.


----------



## TicTocTach

Oh-my-goodness... now THAT'S nice! I think this may have just bumped the Omega Railmaster XXL out of Grail Status for me. Not a big fan of the hunter back, but I guess I can see it from a historic perspective. Just wow... Would that it were a destro, it makes a large watch wear so much easier.

Thanks for tormenting me with this one,

Clair


----------



## DM71

What a beautiful watch! I'm more and more impressed by Longines. This timepiece seems so refined. I can't find a fault on this one, besides night reading, I like all the specs. Thank for sharing!

Edit: after looking more closely, it seems to be lumed, interesting.:think:


----------



## whifferdill

_Very_ nice design but I have to agree with Dennis about the size - way too big for me.


----------



## siv

It's an attractive watch. Anyone have an idea of the cost?


----------



## Watchbreath

My guess, 3995 USD.


siv said:


> It's an attractive watch. Anyone have an idea of the cost?


----------



## Tony S

Morning all. I've been on to my AD and they didn't even know of this piece - nice to see they keep their finger on the pulse!

Estimated release date in the UK is Sept 2011 - so quite a wait.


----------



## siv

Watchbreath said:


> My guess, 3995 USD.


Ouch!! Hehe... so I'll wait for it to come on eBay for $1.5k


----------



## seisnofe

Nice watch, but too big for mi too
Thank for sharing


----------

